

MailCore 2: The next step of libetpan - yoda_sl
http://mailcore.tumblr.com/post/52790194722/mailcore-2-the-next-step-of-libetpan

======
yoda_sl
And the github repo at:
[https://github.com/MailCore/MailCore2](https://github.com/MailCore/MailCore2)

I did use in the past libetpan and MailCore for some iOS app development, and
this is a great news to see that it's moving forward even after the Google
acquisition for Sparrow.

